# Just stopping by to say hello...



## stand66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Figured this would be the first place to post up. 

Just checking around the board and it seems to have quite a bit of info and resources. Can never get enough info when it comes to a lifelong passion

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2013)

stand66, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stand66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Guess it would not hurt to put some basics up. 

34yo (feels like every year makes me age about 10 lately though, lol)
6'
230lbs
13-15%bf 

Have been in the iron game for about 14 years now. Most time off in that entire run, is maybe 3 months. Definitely have learned to train smarter rather than harder in the past 5 years or so. Only hiccups lately has been reoccuring tendonitis in my elbows. Lifting, plus lifting at work every day, plus playing hockey regularly puts alot of strain on the elbow tendons apparently, bc when I do all 3 at the same time, they are aching all the time. But I love two of the three, and the other pays the bills so I guess its something that I have to suck up and learn to work around for now. 

Also, do some personal training for myself. Worked for a couple gyms, but they were more interested in signing people up and then could care less if they ever saw them again, not to mention the joke of a pay scale they provided, so now I do it on my own for a few clients here and there....


----------



## stand66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. 




Prince said:


> stand66, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## stand66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome Prince


----------



## charley (Mar 6, 2013)

_

  WELCOME BRO !!!!!     CHECK OUT the FORUMS..
_


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome bro. 
As for your tendinitis you may want to give tb500 a try, it has helped my shoulder tremendously


----------



## stand66 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks. I have heard of it, have not looked into it far enough yet though. Some extra rest, and avoiding certain movements has helped tremendously, but my strength has been in the shitter lately bc of it.....


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 7, 2013)

I feel ya bro. 
If you have any questions feel free to pm me. I believe you need 25 posts to pm.


----------



## brazey (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome, stand66! And I hear ya on both the tendonitis and the PT, haha!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## stand66 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mrs swfl (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome to IM!


----------

